# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  New eye

## kyratshooter

I suppose this is bushcraft medicine.  It is medicine so I can go into the bush anyway.

I had a cataract removed and a new cornea added to my left eye yesterday.  

Bandage removed this morning and I drove myself to the day after checkup.

Things seemed fine so I drove myself home.

I had the right eye done 8 years ago and this one was much easier.

This technology is wonderful.  Gives us old men 20/20 vision like an 18 year old. 

Before I had the right eye done I had almost given up pistol shooting or any shooting with iron sights.  After the first surgery I returned to target shooting with the pistol and realized that my eyes were not the reason I did not do well with irons sights.  

Iron sights just suck!

----------


## hunter63

I had both done last winter ...cataracts ...one in Jan and the other in Feb.

Was getting so street lights, traffic light were just blurs and couldn't read road signs till I was right on them.

New eyes are great....Cleared up those problems...and really don't need glasses at all for most things.
But:......Just a couple of details...

Depth perception seems be suffering and seems like I need to look directly at something to see it clearly....

----------


## Phaedrus

Wow, that's pretty cool! Congrats.  It seems there's a lot more that can be done nowadays vs even ten or fifteen years ago.

----------


## kyratshooter

Only thing that is obvious to me at the moment is that the old lens is not as clear as the new one.

That might be an illusion due to the condition of the eye after the surgery.  I am still dilated artificially and will be for several days s light seems brighter and colors more vivid.  It might settle down after a wihile.

I did ask the DR about this and he said that sometimes the lenses "age" and they can do lasic  to clear them up a bit.  They use a laser to clean the plastic lens they use to replace the cornea.  It is sort of like cleaning the plastic covers on the headlights of a car!

The big difference I noted the most is that my entire process was completely pain free.  Last time I had some soreness in my face (many people say my face hurts the too) and a little ache in the eye after the procedure.  Not much and a few Tylenol took care of it.  Well worth the effort for the results obtained.

This time the process and recovery was completely painless!  Last night I had overdone it a bit.  I stayed up too long during a difficult day and watched too much TV for the day after the surgery and realized I had just a sight bit of soreness, but two Tylonol and going to bed ended that slight problem.

All people respond to this process differently.  My big issue with the first surgery was increased "floaters" and it appears this will be an issue with the second eye too.  I can deal with that.

I had let my left eye get pretty bad before I did this.  My vision was just a haze with some movement inside the blur that indicated people, but they were not recognizable.  I could see that there were trees in the yard but I could not see the individual leaves.  The right eye was compensating for it and I was starting to get headaches from the strain.  It was time.

----------


## Rick

They can now zap those floaters as well. Yeah, it's amazing.

----------


## hunter63

It will get better in a few days...mine did....just had to do all the eye drops.....(hate that).

My whole procedure took 13 minutes......worst part was intravenous hook up and having to wait for the eye to dilate with the drops....

Dr. and (whoever) were talking about eating goat meat...????
Was thinking "Hey I down here, pay attention, OK"...and it was done. 

I know what you mean about one eye better than the other...almost took a lens out of my old glasses as the new eye was back to 20/20 so the glasses just messed up the new one.
Mostly didn't wear the glasses at all...or a Walgreens $3 buck pair for close stuff.

You are correct...this is the  first time that something didn't hurt me and improved things 100%.

Went in to take off the eye patch....older lady checked me in and took me to a room....
Younger, very nice looking young lady, came in in a few minutes....and took off the patch......
and says "How does that look"? 

WOW!!! this is great!....It worked!

----------


## kyratshooter

It seems that everyone complains most about the drops!

Putting the drops in does not bother me.  Lay down, put in a drop, wait five, put in the other drop, wake from the nap ......

I just have to remember when to put them in.

I did run into one small problem.  I picked up my binoculars and realized they need adjustment.  They have separate focus for each lens.

My glasses re not any problem.  I had good vision in the left eye, just developed a cataract.  My glasses are pretty much reading glasses with clear lens in the top.  I got them that way on purpose to have eye protection full time.  I am used to wearing glasses full time and keeping up with reading glasses was a pain.  Plus I am used to having the protection of safety glasses worn every waking moment and not so much used to grabbing special "safety glasses" every time I start a job or project.

----------


## sara1090

it is wonderful, congratulations, i have a poor eyesight, i work continuously with computer for many hours

----------


## crashdive123

> it is wonderful, congratulations, i have a poor eyesight, i work continuously with computer for many hours


I thought health care was mostly free in Sweden.

----------


## areslane

It was only for a short time, but I was completely at peace for the first time in my life. I looked at my wife and she asked, What did you see?

----------


## Rick

I replied, "Another troll from Istanbul being banned."

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Simranto09

I looked at my wife and she asked,

----------

